# Danielle Steel



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2014)

ma sono l'unico che legge i suoi libri?

forza non ci voglio credere.


----------



## rewindmee (7 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma sono l'unico che legge i suoi libri?
> 
> forza non ci voglio credere.


Credici


----------



## viola di mare (7 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma sono l'unico che legge i suoi libri?
> 
> forza non ci voglio credere.


si.

mia madre però in mancanza d'altro vede i suoi film per la tv :unhappy:


----------



## Stark72 (7 Ottobre 2014)

ma è quella che vede la gente morta? [cit.]


----------



## ivanl (7 Ottobre 2014)

C'e' anche chi legge Cioe', se e' per questo...per cui non ti preoccupare, non sei proprio al fondo della scala


----------



## Principessa (7 Ottobre 2014)

Danielle Steel scrive romanzetti di serie C per gente senza fantasia.

Per carità... :unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma sono l'unico che legge i suoi libri?
> 
> forza non ci voglio credere.


chi?


----------



## aristocat (7 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma sono l'unico che legge i suoi libri?
> 
> forza non ci voglio credere.


Io ne ho letto uno tre vite fa, il Caleidoscopio... apparte che avrà avuto 5000 pagine da leggere ma poi mi ha messo un'angoscia non indifferente... le scene al limite dello splatter si sprecavano 

Sono anche arrivata alla fine ma poi ho voltato pagina :singleeye:


----------



## Flavia (7 Ottobre 2014)

no non ho mai letto nulla
non è capitata l'occasione
l'ho sempre considerata 
"lettura di evasione" che distrae
senza dover impegnare la mente
e non lo dico da snob,
perchè leggo topolino,
Agatha Cristhie... letture
molto molto impegnative


----------



## aristocat (7 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> no non ho mai letto nulla
> non è capitata l'occasione
> l'ho sempre considerata
> "lettura di evasione" che distrae
> ...


Gimme five :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

Le copertine sono orribili.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le copertine sono orribili.


Ti ricordi delle copertine ?  comunque no non leggo la Steel, non so nemmeno che genera di libri scriva ma è tipo la sveva casati ?


----------



## aristocat (7 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti ricordi delle copertine ?  comunque no non leggo la Steel, non so nemmeno che genera di libri scriva ma è tipo la sveva casati ?


Un po' più splatter e pornografica, se vogliamo


----------



## aristocat (7 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le copertine sono orribili.


 Io li ho visti in vendita solo ed esclusivamente in certi supermercati  Non mi è parso di vedere mai le sue opere in una libreria, almeno qui in Italia


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti ricordi delle copertine ?  comunque no non leggo la Steel, non so nemmeno che genera di libri scriva ma è tipo la sveva casati ?


Ho un vago ricordo di copertine con disegni di donne con abiti svolazzanti, disegni che potrebbero essere anche foto. Il nome dell'autrice molto grande scritto con riccioli e svolazzi.



Un involucro così di cattivo gusto da non avermi fatto venire mai la voglia di aprirne uno per leggerne qualche rigo.
Sono una superficiale se non vengo attratta fisicamente non approfondisco.
Non è che il ragazzo voleva farci dire questo?


----------



## aristocat (7 Ottobre 2014)

OT: Ma non vi ricorda nessuno la sora Danielle?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Un po' più splatter e pornografica, se vogliamo


Capito


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le copertine sono orribili.


Il resto invece.


----------



## Flavia (7 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> OT: Ma non vi ricorda nessuno la sora Danielle?
> 
> View attachment 9262


chiunque sia
è molto sobria, possiede stile
e un certo non so che


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Ottobre 2014)

C'è qualcosa di veramente sbagliato in questo triste mondo se un ragazzo di quasi trent'anni legge Danielle Steel invece di, chessò, Phillip K. Dick.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> OT: Ma non vi ricorda nessuno la sora Danielle?
> 
> View attachment 9262


Questa è Daniellle S. ? Ammazza che mise frou frou   rosa sdolcinata Bbrrrrr


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma sono l'unico che legge i suoi libri?
> 
> forza non ci voglio credere.


Mi sa che sei sulla strada dell'uranismo.


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2014)

allora dillo.
sei un troglodita, spiace ma quando è troppo è troppo:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Mi sa che sei sulla strada dell'uranismo.


Eeehhh mo' esagerato


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> C'è qualcosa di veramente sbagliato in questo triste mondo se un ragazzo di quasi trent'anni legge Danielle Steel invece di, chessò, Phillip K. Dick.


Mi è molto piaciuto il "Sognatore d'armi"...di suo però non ho letto altro...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Questa è Daniellle S. ? Ammazza che mise frou frou   rosa sdolcinata Bbrrrrr


Io ho visto altre foto, mentre cercavo le copertine, di una bella donna. 
Stavo per invidiarle la capacità di scrivere libri che, benché non mi attirino e che so considerati parte della letteratura di serie B, hanno un grande successo. Poi ho letto che le è morto un figlio e mi è passata anche la voglia di scherzare.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho visto altre foto, mentre cercavo le copertine, di una bella donna.
> Stavo per invidiarle la capacità di scrivere libri che, benché non mi attirino e che so considerati parte della letteratura di serie B, hanno un grande successo. Poi ho letto che le è morto un figlio e mi è passata anche la voglia di scherzare.


 si la perdita di un figlio mette tutto in secondo piano, tutto spazzato via


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si la perdita di un figlio mette tutto in secondo piano, tutto spazzato via


Danielle Fernande Dominique Schuelein-Steel nacque il 14 agosto del 1947 a New York.
Steel iniziò a scrivere storie già da piccola, e nella tarda adolescenza iniziò a scrivere anche poesie. Diplomatasi al Liceo Francese di New York (classe 1965) frequentò la New York University e andò in Europa sempre per studiare. A 19 anni completò il suo primo romanzo ma non fu pubblicato fino al 1973.
Dal 1981, la Steel entrò nella New York Times bestsellers lists, tornandoci in seguito molte altre volte. Nel 1989, fu iscritta nel Guinness dei primati per il maggior numero di settimane consecutive (381) in cui il suo libro era rimasto in classifica. Sebbene la critica abbia stroncato spesso i suoi romanzi, essi sono amati da milioni di donne in tutto il mondo e continuano a essere citati nella bestsellers lists del New York Times.
Ventuno dei suoi libri sono stati adattati per la televisione: tra essi, due hanno ricevuto la nomination al Golden Globe: tra loro, "Gioielli" (titolo originale: "Jewels"). Oltre alla narrativa per adulti, Steel ha scritto "Max e Martha", una collana per giovani lettrici, composta da 10 libri illustrati che puntano ad aiutare i bambini che si trovano di fronte a reali problemi della vita: il rapporto tra fratelli, l'inserimento scolastico, la perdita di una persona cara, ecc. Inoltre, la Steel è autrice della collana "Freddie": 4 libri che parlano di altre situazioni della vita reale: la prima notte fuori casa, la visita dal dottore, ecc.
Danielle Steel ha anche scritto due opere non di narrativa: "Brilla una stella. La storia di mio figlio" ("His Bright Light") che tratta la vita e la morte di suo figlio Nicholas Traina, a cui era stato diagnosticato il disturbo bipolare e che per questo si suicidò nel 1997, e "Having a Baby". Ha anche scritto un libro di poesie intitolato "Love: Poems".
Nel 2002, la Steel è stata premiata dal Governo francese come "Cavaliere" dell'Ordine delle Arti e della Letteratura, per il suo contributo alla cultura del mondo.
Madre di 9 figli (Beatrix, Nick [deceduto], Trevor, Todd, Samatha, Victoria, Vanessa, Maxx e Zara) Danielle Steel ha dedicato a loro alcuni dei suoi romanzi. È stata sposata 5 volte ed è attualmente single. I suoi mariti sono stati: Claude-Eric Lazard, Danny Zugelder, William Toth, John Traina e Tom Perkins.
In aggiunta alla scrittura, Danielle Steel ha fondato e tuttora gestisce due fondazioni. La "Nick Traina Foundation", dedicata al figlio deceduto, finanzia le organizzazioni dedicate alla cura delle malattie mentali e contro l'abuso dei bambini. Ritenendo che Nick sarebbe potuto sopravvivere convivendo con la sua malattia (disturbo bipolare), la Steel combatte instancabilmente per aumentare la sensibilità verso le malattie mentali. A partire dalla pressione sui legislatori per organizzare una raccolta di fondi annuale a San Francisco, la Steel è diventata la portavoce dei molti che combattono contro queste malattie.
Nel 2003 la Steel aprì una Galleria d'Arte a San Francisco, dove vive, per esibire i quadri e le sculture di artisti emergenti. Lei conserva anche la residenza francese dove risiede per parecchi mesi all'anno. Malgrado la sua immagine pubblica e le varie attività, la Steel è conosciuta per la sua timidezza, per le rare interviste concesse e per le poche apparizioni in pubblico. Di religione Cristiana Scientista, ha origini tedesche, ebraiche e portoghesi


----------



## aristocat (7 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Questa è Daniellle S. ? Ammazza che mise frou frou   rosa sdolcinata Bbrrrrr


Mannò! E' lei... _the one and only_, Meryl Streep in She Devil 
Un film che consiglio veramente a tutti :idea:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Danielle Fernande Dominique Schuelein-Steel nacque il 14 agosto del 1947 a New York.
> Steel iniziò a scrivere storie già da piccola, e nella tarda adolescenza iniziò a scrivere anche poesie. Diplomatasi al Liceo Francese di New York (classe 1965) frequentò la New York University e andò in Europa sempre per studiare. A 19 anni completò il suo primo romanzo ma non fu pubblicato fino al 1973.
> Dal 1981, la Steel entrò nella New York Times bestsellers lists, tornandoci in seguito molte altre volte. Nel 1989, fu iscritta nel Guinness dei primati per il maggior numero di settimane consecutive (381) in cui il suo libro era rimasto in classifica. Sebbene la critica abbia stroncato spesso i suoi romanzi, essi sono amati da milioni di donne in tutto il mondo e continuano a essere citati nella bestsellers lists del New York Times.
> Ventuno dei suoi libri sono stati adattati per la televisione: tra essi, due hanno ricevuto la nomination al Golden Globe: tra loro, "Gioielli" (titolo originale: "Jewels"). Oltre alla narrativa per adulti, Steel ha scritto "Max e Martha", una collana per giovani lettrici, composta da 10 libri illustrati che puntano ad aiutare i bambini che si trovano di fronte a reali problemi della vita: il rapporto tra fratelli, l'inserimento scolastico, la perdita di una persona cara, ecc. Inoltre, la Steel è autrice della collana "Freddie": 4 libri che parlano di altre situazioni della vita reale: la prima notte fuori casa, la visita dal dottore, ecc.
> ...


Disturbo bipolare immagino suicidio


----------



## Flavia (7 Ottobre 2014)

comunque ho l'impressione
che la signora fru fru
con i suoi libri si sia guadagnata
tanti money, big monay


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Mannò! E' lei... _the one and only_, Meryl Streep in She Devil
> Un film che consiglio veramente a tutti :idea:


Gravissimo :singleeye: non aver riconosciuto meryl ... Io consiglio "la scelta di sophie"


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> comunque ho l'impressione
> che la signora fru fru
> con i suoi libri si sia guadagnata
> tanti money, big monay


Lo sai che un po' ti amo?


----------



## Alessandra (7 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma sono l'unico che legge i suoi libri?forza non ci voglio credere.


I think so....Lessi un libro dei suoi nei miei primi tempi a londra.L'avevo letto con il proposito di allenarmi alla lettura in inglese, per migliorare l'uso dei tempi verbali e per conoscere un po' di vocabolario in piu'.Siccome ero sempre stanca dopo lavoro, avevo bisogno di qualcosa molto easy....La trama era intuibile fin dalle prime pagine (adesso non ricordo il titolo e non so se ho beccato proprio il suo libro piu' noioso)....non c'era un minimo di suspence..terminai fdi leggerlo (con sforzo) solo perche il mio obiettivo era diddattico....La storia parlava di una ragazza che era sempre stata considerata il brutto anatroccolo di una famiglia di bellissimi....cresce, diventa insegnante a new york e poi incontra l'uomo della sua vita che si rivela ben piu' figo dell' uomo della sorella (la cocca di  casa).L'hai letto?


----------



## aristocat (7 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Gravissimo :singleeye: non aver riconosciuto meryl ... Io consiglio "la scelta di sophie"


Lo guarderò :up:
Mentre She Devil è un film finto demenziale (in realtà trasmette grandi verità :singleeye sul tradimento coniugale, sugli ammmmori folli e via dicendo...

ari


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Lo guarderò :up:
> Mentre She Devil è un film finto demenziale (in realtà trasmette grandi verità :singleeye sul tradimento coniugale, sugli ammmmori folli e via dicendo...
> 
> ari


La scelta di Sophie è decisamente drammatico, però bellissimo


----------



## Spider (7 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La scelta di Sophie è decisamente drammatico, però bellissimo


la scelta di Sophie, è un film che mi fece piangere, ricordo.
uno dei pochi.
Non avevo mai valutato un esperienza cosi,
 spero non sia mai successa davvero.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> la scelta di Sophie, è un film che mi fece piangere, ricordo.
> uno dei pochi.
> Non avevo mai valutato un esperienza cosi,
> spero non sia mai successa davvero.


E piansi pure io, non credo sia tratto da  una storia vera ( anche se non mi sono mai documentata in merito)


----------



## Spider (7 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E piansi pure io, non credo sia tratto da  una storia vera ( anche se non mi sono mai documentata in merito)


credo sia successo,
 magari non con queste modalità.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> credo sia successo,
> magari non con queste modalità.


Giuro mi mette i brividi ricordare la scena della scelta sulla sorte dei gemelli


----------



## Spider (7 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Giuro mi mette i brividi ricordare la scena della scelta sulla sorte dei gemelli


si, 
anche dopo, però...
in particolare, osservare, come la vita si sgretola.
un tematica , comune anche in Atom Egoyan...hai visto il film,
il dolce domani?
quando perdi un affetto, sia una scelta tragica, una sorte avversa,
resta la fatalità a decidere del tuo destino.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si,
> anche dopo, però...
> in particolare, osservare, come la vita si sgretola.
> un tematica , comune anche in Atom Egoyan...hai visto il film,
> ...


No tocca una tematica simile ? Si non è che poi il film si alleggerisce anzi, ricordo di esser uscita dal cinema con un senso di angoscia che non mi ha suscitato nessun altro film


----------



## Spider (7 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No tocca una tematica simile ? Si non è che poi il film si alleggerisce anzi, ricordo di esser uscita dal cinema con un senso di angoscia che non mi ha suscitato nessun altro film



il film in se. ..è di una noia mortale.
il tema, le scene, le inquadrature stupende...tutta la magia dell'oriente.
il tema poi, veramente l'amore, l'affetto, il senso di cosa siamo.
niente , appunto.
però è ambientato nei paesi scandinavi!!!
un piccolo scuolabus, finisce in un lago gelato.
da qui la vicenda...o meglio quello che resta (come esseri vivi) dei superstiti e dei genitori.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il film in se. ..è di una noia mortale.
> il tema, le scene, le inquadrature stupende...tutta la magia dell'oriente.
> il tema poi, veramente l'amore, l'affetto, il senso di cosa siamo.
> niente , appunto.
> ...


WOOW lo devo vedere .. Dici che lo trovo in streaming ?


----------



## Spider (7 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> WOOW lo devo vedere .. Dici che lo trovo in streaming ?



penso di si.
dopo che lo hai visto, ne parliamo?
mi piacerebbe...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> penso di si.
> dopo che lo hai visto, ne parliamo?
> mi piacerebbe...


Ok con piacere lo cerco domani che tra poco vado a nanna


----------



## LDS (8 Ottobre 2014)

a me non dispiace.

l'ho sempre letta con enorme piacere.

mi piacciono le storie d'amore.

di splatter non c'è proprio una ceppa.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Ottobre 2014)

Sono rimasto fregato una volta.

Andavo di corsa. 

Mi aspettavano 4 ore di volo.

Non ho niente da leggere.

Prima di andare al gate che sta chiamando per l'imbarco corro all'edicola/libreria del duty free.

Danielle Steel: Lettere dal Vietnam. (Non la conoscevo e di solito non leggo la trama sul risvolto di copertina)

Penso: Fico. Roba de Guera 

Lo compro.

Sull'aereo al quarto capitolo penso: Si vabbè, ma quando cazzo arrivano i Viet Cong. 

Al quinto comincio ad avere dei sospetti.

Al sesto lo chiudo e dormo.


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2014)

le storie d'amore, a parte qualche eccellenza, mi annoiano sia nei films che nei libri.mille volte meglio un bel giallo





LDS ha detto:


> a me non dispiace.
> 
> l'ho sempre letta con enorme piacere.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flavia (8 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Giuro mi mette i brividi ricordare la scena della scelta sulla sorte dei gemelli


comunque Daniela
è stata proprio brava
libri, diritti cinematografici
ha fatto bingo!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono rimasto fregato una volta.
> 
> Andavo di corsa.
> 
> ...


Invero molto furbo.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Invero molto furbo.


Non li leggo o presto loro pochissima attenzione.

Questo romanzo di Danielle Steel ancora me lo ricordo. In copertina c'era quest'elicottero, andavo di corsa, e ho detto: sarà roba di guerra. Col cazzo. Gli amori di una giornalista che fra un decennio e l'altro gli capita di tutto.

Ho pure rimosso il titolo. Googlando, il titolo esatto è Massaggio dal Vietnam.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non li leggo o presto loro pochissima attenzione.
> 
> Questo romanzo di Danielle Steel ancora me lo ricordo. In copertina c'era quest'elicottero, andavo di corsa, e ho detto: sarà roba di guerra. Col cazzo. Gli amori di una giornalista che fra un decennio e l'altro gli capita di tutto.
> 
> Ho pure rimosso il titolo. Googlando, il titolo esatto è *Massaggio dal Vietnam.*


Ma allora dillo che pensavi fosse porno.


----------



## aristocat (8 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> a me non dispiace.
> 
> l'ho sempre letta con enorme piacere.
> 
> ...


Mah considera che sul "Caleidoscopio" 200 pagine forse parlano di amore, le altre 300 di sevizie e violenze assortite su una delle sorelle protagoniste del romanzo. Le descrizioni di queste violenze (sessuali perlopiù) erano degne di un racconto pornografico in piena regola.

Però non so dirti sugli altri libri perché non li ho letti


----------



## Tubarao (8 Ottobre 2014)

:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:

Messaggio.......Messaggio 


http://www.sperling.it/messaggio-dal-vietnam-danielle-steel/


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:
> 
> Messaggio.......Messaggio
> 
> ...



Aspè ma la copertina era quella?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono rimasto fregato una volta.
> 
> Andavo di corsa.
> 
> ...


Chissà che s'è letto il settimo capitolo


----------



## Tubarao (8 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aspè ma la copertina era quella?


Yep.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Yep.


E allora davvero, davvero di corsa, che per scambiare quella copertina fucsia per una di un libro di guerra ce ne vò.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora davvero, davvero di corsa, che per scambiare quella copertina fucsia per una di un libro di guerra ce ne vò.


Bho....mo la parte fucsia vatti a ricordare. Sicuro l'elicottero giallo e quel verdastro militare c'erano. Ma quasi sicuramente anche la parte fucsia. Solo che Messaggi dal Vietnam, e poi gli amori impossibili e sfigati, perché le muoiono tutti, di questa tipa che voleva fare la giornalista.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bho....mo la parte fucsia vatti a ricordare. Sicuro l'elicottero giallo e quel verdastro militare c'erano. Ma quasi sicuramente anche la parte fucsia. Solo che Messaggi dal Vietnam, e poi gli amori impossibili e sfigati, perché le muoiono tutti, di questa tipa che voleva fare la giornalista.


Vabbè. Ma almeno quando sta tizia tromba si capisce qualcosa o è soft-core del cazzo?


----------



## Tubarao (8 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè. Ma almeno quando sta tizia tromba si capisce qualcosa o è soft-core del cazzo?


Seeeehhh, Soft Core.....Ma se è l'autrice preferita di LDS......fatti una domanda e datti una risposta.......


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Seeeehhh, Soft Core.....Ma se è l'autrice preferita di LDS......fatti una domanda e datti una risposta.......


Ah bè, se non altro quello.


----------



## LDS (9 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Seeeehhh, Soft Core.....Ma se è l'autrice preferita di LDS......fatti una domanda e datti una risposta.......


a romanzi d'amore è la mia preferita.

libri stupendi che mi hanno sempre inchiodato per ore.


----------



## birba (9 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma sono l'unico che legge i suoi libri?
> 
> forza non ci voglio credere.


te e le vecchine
ah... anche quelle un po' sfigate
e le casalinghe represse


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> a romanzi d'amore è la mia preferita.
> 
> libri stupendi che mi hanno sempre inchiodato per ore.


 quindi non avevi aperto il thread per dimostrarci che anche noi siamo spocchiosi? :unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> quindi non avevi aperto il thread per dimostrarci che anche noi siamo spocchiosi? :unhappy:


Questa eventualità l'avevo esclusa!! :rotfl:


----------



## birba (9 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questa eventualità l'avevo esclusa!! :rotfl:


ti prego cambia avatar


----------



## LDS (9 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> quindi non avevi aperto il thread per dimostrarci che anche noi siamo spocchiosi? :unhappy:


no, è stato jb a farsene le sue uscite concludendole con danille steel merda e dopo un po' mi sono detto.

ma ha venduto tanti di quei libri, ma sono veramente il solo a leggerli?

a quanto pare si.


----------



## LDS (9 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ti prego cambia avatar


l'ho implorata ed ho persino aperto un thread.
non se ne può più, da fastidio fisico agli occhi proprio.


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ti prego cambia avatar





LDS ha detto:


> l'ho implorata ed ho persino aperto un thread.
> non se ne può più, da fastidio fisico agli occhi proprio.


Ho detto di no...sono bellina e sorridente...


----------



## Tubarao (9 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho detto di no...sono bellina e sorridente...


Infatti 

Questi non ci capiscono niente Nickuccia.


----------



## birba (9 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho detto di no...sono bellina e sorridente...


è pieno di cesse, ti prego, scegline un'altra


----------



## LDS (9 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho detto di no...sono bellina e sorridente...


sei bella, piacevole e affascinante come un bacio di un cammello.


----------



## Tubarao (9 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> è pieno di cesse, ti prego, scegline un'altra


Ma non è cessa.


----------



## birba (9 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma non è cessa.


lo so, ma conciata così non si affronta


----------



## Tubarao (9 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> lo so, ma conciata così non si affronta


Guarda che i denti apparecchiati, ad esempio, potrebbero nascondere sorprese niente male e dare soddisfazioni inaspettate


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guarda che i denti apparecchiati, ad esempio, potrebbero nascondere sorprese niente male e dare soddisfazioni inaspettate


Ok...ti faccio parlare col mio moroso...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guarda che i denti apparecchiati, ad esempio, *potrebbero nascondere sorprese niente male *e dare soddisfazioni inaspettate


Tipo pezzi d'insalata e qualche pelo pubico, magari.


----------



## LDS (9 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guarda che i denti apparecchiati, ad esempio, potrebbero nascondere sorprese niente male e dare soddisfazioni inaspettate


scappiamo a gambe levate dai bocchini coi denti!


----------



## LDS (9 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok...ti faccio parlare col mio moroso...


ma ce l'hai il bancale sulla testa o no?

secondo me hai le mensole ikea parcheggiate.


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tipo pezzi d'insalata e qualche pelo pubico, magari.


Dopo il caffè ti bacio pure...


----------



## birba (9 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guarda che i denti apparecchiati, ad esempio, potrebbero nascondere sorprese niente male e dare soddisfazioni inaspettate


ma se tirano i peli :facepalm:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dopo il caffè ti bacio pure...


Famo che siamo io, te, Sbriciolata ed il suo avvocato. Pago io.


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Famo che siamo io, te, Sbriciolata ed il suo avvocato. Pago io.


Ok...spero che LDS mi indichi un bar come dice lui!!!


----------



## Tubarao (9 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> scappiamo a gambe levate dai bocchini coi denti!


E poi. A scoparsi le gnocche so bravi tutti. E con le cesse che si vede il manico. 



Ma poi perché parlo de ste cose co voi.............


----------



## LDS (9 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E poi. A scoparsi le gnocche so bravi tutti. E con le cesse che si vede il manico.



smettile di dire idiozie, che sei arrossito mentre la scrivevi.


----------



## LDS (9 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok...spero che LDS mi indichi un bar come dice lui!!!


a londra c'è l'artesian, miglior bar del mondo.

barman italiani, uno spettacolo puro vederli lavorare e poterci parlare.

a londra i cocktail hanno più o meno lo stesso prezzo ovunque, tanto vale andare dai migliori.


vabbè era per fare un po' di pubblicità ad amici


----------



## birba (9 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E poi. A scoparsi le gnocche so bravi tutti. E con le cesse che si vede il manico.
> 
> 
> 
> Ma poi perché parlo de ste cose co voi.............


o il manico o tanta fame ahahahahhahaha


----------



## Tubarao (9 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> a londra c'è l'artesian,* miglior bar del mondo*.
> 
> barman italiani, uno spettacolo puro vederli lavorare e poterci parlare.
> 
> ...


SI ma tu te le cerchi però.


----------



## LDS (9 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> SI ma tu te le cerchi però.


non me ne perdo una.

del resto se mi danno del masochista un fondo di verità ci deve essere!

e poi a nicka so che piace menare....


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non me ne perdo una.
> 
> del resto se mi danno del masochista un fondo di verità ci deve essere!
> 
> e poi a nicka so che piace menare....


Sinceramente mi piacerebbe menare te...ma questo non fa di me una sadica, semplicemente una persona giusta e corretta...


----------



## Flavia (9 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ti prego cambia avatar


a me piace
Ugly Betty è una tosta
è una che non molla
è una donna dal cuore grande
quasi quasi mi rivedo la serie


----------



## birba (9 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> a me piace
> Ugly Betty è una tosta
> è una che non molla
> è una donna dal cuore grande
> quasi quasi mi rivedo la serie


è che a me ste serie piene zeppe di luoghi comuni
mi fanno venire l'orticaria


----------



## Flavia (9 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> è che a me ste serie piene zeppe di luoghi comuni
> mi fanno venire l'orticaria


sarà piena di luoghi comuni
ma fa ridere
lovvo queste serie carine
che ti allietano il tempo


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> è che a me ste serie piene zeppe di luoghi comuni
> mi fanno venire l'orticaria


Vabbe ma io non l'ho messo per i luoghi comuni... 
Chissà, forse un giorno metto la mia faccia...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbe ma io non l'ho messo per i luoghi comuni...
> Chissà, forse un giorno metto la mia faccia...


Trovo irritante che, dopo aver fatto polemiche di pagine e pagine sui giudizi di LdS, su offese di questo e quello, poi ci si permetta di definire cessa una ragazza graziosissima, tanto sicura di sé e bravissima attrice da accettare di interpretare una brutta, che è tale secondo parametri superficiali e inconsistenti che invece sembra tanti sposino.


----------



## Spider (9 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Trovo irritante che, dopo aver fatto polemiche di pagine e pagine sui giudizi di LdS, su offese di questo e quello, poi ci si permetta di definire cessa una ragazza graziosissima, tanto sicura di sé e bravissima attrice da accettare di interpretare una brutta, che è tale secondo parametri superficiali e inconsistenti che invece sembra tanti sposino.


vero.
AVANTI LE BRUTTE!!!!

anche perchè, cosa sarebbero i bronzi di Riace, 
senza un termine di paragone?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> vero.
> AVANTI LE BRUTTE!!!!
> 
> anche perchè, cosa sarebbero i bronzi di Riace,
> senza un termine di paragone?


Chissà quanto sei bello tu e tutti gli altri che hanno criticato quell'attrice.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

Aggiungo che dire in generale che una donna o un uomo può essere brutto è una verità inconfutabile, mentre definire cessa una persona reale è realmente offensivo nei confronti di quella persona (non importa molto che questa persona non ci legga, si tratta di una persona vera) e di chiunque potesse, attraverso quella, vedersi così definita.


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Trovo irritante che, dopo aver fatto polemiche di pagine e pagine sui giudizi di LdS, su offese di questo e quello, poi ci si permetta di definire cessa una ragazza graziosissima, tanto sicura di sé e bravissima attrice da accettare di interpretare una brutta, che è tale secondo parametri superficiali e inconsistenti che invece sembra tanti sposino.


Ma che lei per me sia una gran bella ragazza l'ho detto subito...pensavo più che altro al titolo della serie "Ugly" e tutte le polemiche che ci sono state qui sul forum.
Il senso dell'avatar non è sfottimento. E' più che altro uno smorzare i toni...che se LDS dice che non perde nemmeno 5 minuti a parlare con un "boiler", perchè non ci si avvicinerebbe nemmeno sotto tortura, allora metto l'emblema della bruttina, perchè è dipinta così proprio secondo quei parametri superficiali che citi, per costringerlo a parlare "guardandomi". Nonostante io non sia la modella strafiga di turno. Sperando che capisca che con le persone bisogna per forza di cose andare un po' più a fondo.
Mi auguro sia una cosa che possa cogliere.


----------



## Spider (10 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chissà quanto sei bello tu e tutti gli altri che hanno criticato quell'attrice.


ma io non la sto criticando, anzi.
come al solito, rispondevo a te e non sapevo certo dell'attrice in se.
parlavo cosi, in generale della bruttezza.
per me non esiste, come non esiste la bellezza assoluta.
una infinità di sfumature, dove ognuno, secondo i suoi parametri coglie quello che vede.
i bronzi, era una battuta.
sono belli?
certo.
grazie a me che sono brutto, secondo te.

p.s. mi sa che devo ripensare...al concetto originario,
 dell'ironia.


----------



## Spider (10 Ottobre 2014)

ma poi, se gli togli gli occhiali (finti) e l'apparecchio nei denti...
altro che brutta!!!!
ma le vere brutte le avete mai viste.
almeno mettete un avatarro sincero e non posticcio e falso.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che lei per me sia una gran bella ragazza l'ho detto subito...pensavo più che altro al titolo della serie "Ugly" e tutte le polemiche che ci sono state qui sul forum.
> Il senso dell'avatar non è sfottimento. E' più che altro uno smorzare i toni...che se LDS dice che non perde nemmeno 5 minuti a parlare con un "boiler", perchè non ci si avvicinerebbe nemmeno sotto tortura, allora metto l'emblema della bruttina, perchè è dipinta così proprio secondo quei parametri superficiali che citi, per costringerlo a parlare "guardandomi". Nonostante io non sia la modella strafiga di turno. Sperando che capisca che con le persone bisogna per forza di cose andare un po' più a fondo.
> Mi auguro sia una cosa che possa cogliere.


Da parte tua si era colto.
Non sono certa dello stesso intento di altri.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma io non la sto criticando, anzi.
> come al solito, rispondevo a te e non sapevo certo dell'attrice in se.
> parlavo cosi, in generale della bruttezza.
> per me non esiste, come non esiste la bellezza assoluta.
> ...


Se su 5 tuoi post che pensi ironici, ne devi spiegare 5 perché sei frainteso, forse devi rivedere il tuo modo di scrivere ironico. Non dubito che di persona sia comprensibile il tuo intento.


----------



## Spider (10 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se su 5 tuoi post che pensi ironici, ne devi spiegare 5 perché sei frainteso, forse devi rivedere il tuo modo di scrivere ironico. Non dubito che di persona sia comprensibile il tuo intento.



grazie cara...
indubbiamente devo rivedere alcune cose...
certo è che,  orecchie sagaci e  intelligenti... scarseggiano.


----------



## Spider (10 Ottobre 2014)

la mignotta (generica) che si atteggia a bruttina (generica), vuole dimostrare che si, 
pur facendo quello che... e dimostrando di saperlo fare, ad ogni post inspirato,
gli uomini, dovrebbero,abbandonare i tristi luoghi comuni, della bella, bona e ciucciacazzi.
perchè in fondo loro superficiali e coglioni, col cazzo in tiro dalla mattina alla sera, 
pronti a scopate extra, neanche glielo chiedessi con la tessera ATAC...
come si permettono di sottolineare la... BRUttezza?
dimostriamo il contrario.
bene.
Uomini, le cose che chiedete...anche le brutte le sanno fare e forse ancora meglio,
delle presunte bone.
per cui ...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> la mignotta (generica) che si atteggia a bruttina (generica), vuole dimostrare che si,
> pur facendo quello che... e dimostrando di saperlo fare, ad ogni post inspirato,
> gli uomini, dovrebbero,abbandonare i tristi luoghi comuni, della bella, bona e ciucciacazzi.
> perchè in fondo loro superficiali e coglioni, col cazzo in tiro dalla mattina alla sera,
> ...


Non ho capito.
Se ti riferisci al fatto che, come sempre quando le discussioni prendono la mano, si è più meno giunti a dire* che quel che conta è essere abili amanti, indipendentemente dall'aspetto, concordo con il sarcasmo.


*non so dove si è giunti, in verità.


----------



## Spider (10 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito.
> Se ti riferisci al fatto che, come sempre quando le discussioni prendono la mano, si è più meno giunti a dire* che quel che conta è essere abili amanti, indipendentemente dall'aspetto, concordo con il sarcasmo.
> 
> 
> *non so dove si è giunti, in verità.



non ho letto molto..per cui perdonami qualche scivolone!!!
resta che se ti poni in un certo modo...difficile poi dimostrare il contrario.
ridiscutiamo ...la bruttezza.
cosa è brutto?
forse quello che hai nell'anima.
allora se fosse, tutti potenzialmente siamo brutti o belli.

p.s. essere abili amanti, a dispetto dell'aspetto (perdonami il giro di parole) può essere fonte di estrema bellezza.


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Non ho capito.*
> Se ti riferisci al fatto che, come sempre quando le discussioni prendono la mano, si è più meno giunti a dire* che quel che conta è essere abili amanti, indipendentemente dall'aspetto, concordo con il sarcasmo.
> 
> 
> *non so dove si è giunti, in verità.


Mai nessuno ha parlato di mignotte, però evidentemente è stato un buon pretesto per parlare (genericamente) di mignotte che si atteggiano a bruttine...
Non importa che capisci...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non ho letto molto..per cui perdonami qualche scivolone!!!
> resta che se ti poni in un certo modo...difficile poi dimostrare il contrario.
> ridiscutiamo ...la bruttezza.
> cosa è brutto?
> ...


Non ho letto molto neanch'io.
Però adesso ti sei spiegato meglio.
E  non sono d'accordo.
Mi sembra come quello che ha l'utilitaria e viene sbeffeggiato da quello che ha la Ferrari e allora, invece di rispondere che correre non è tutto, si affanna a dimostrare che anche l'utilitaria, in determinate condizioni di traffico, va molto bene, confermando che arrivare prima è davvero importante e quindi confermando chi voleva contestare.
La bellezza e la bruttezza sono relative (entro certi limiti).
Il definire una persona "brutta" come pure "bella" è offensivo in sé perché la limita a un solo aspetto, come pure dire intelligente o colta o ignorante. Siamo tante cose insieme che nel loro equilibrio creano la persona.
Era una cosa che sentivo anche da bambina e certi complimenti mi irritavano per quello. Allora non riuscivo a esprimere da cosa nasceva questa sensazione di fastidio in modo comprensibile. Spero di esserci riuscita ora.


----------



## Spider (10 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho letto molto neanch'io.
> Però adesso ti sei spiegato meglio.
> E  non sono d'accordo.
> Mi sembra come quello che ha l'utilitaria e viene sbeffeggiato da quello che ha la Ferrari e allora, invece di rispondere che correre non è tutto, si affanna a dimostrare che anche l'utilitaria, in determinate condizioni di traffico, va molto bene, confermando che arrivare prima è davvero importante e quindi confermando chi voleva contestare.
> ...


ti spiego.
il mio punto di vista, ovvio.
quindi nessuna pretesa di assoluta verità.
io la penso, anzi sento come te.
per me la discriminante fisica non è mai stata un ostacolo.
difficilmente ho riso di qualcuno ma certo non per il suo aspetto fisico.
anzi trovo, la calunnia fisica , la peggiore, perchè senza appello, senza risoluzione.
ma quello che è bello obbiettivamente , è bello.
i bronzi di Riace come la venere di Milo, sono belli, belli in se.
sono belli nella nostra storia, perchè abbiamo formulato un idea di bellezza secondo quei parametri.
non sapremmo definire la bellezza corporale, fisica, senza quei precetti.
Allora la bellezza esiste.
ed è in base a questi assurdi precetti, che potremmo se vogliamo certo, definirci belli o brutti.
definirci noi, ma non chi ci sta accanto.
puoi vedermi brutto secondo quegli schemi, stupendo secondo altri.
il bello è bello in se.
tu sei bello per me.
perchè?
perchè oltre alla tua fisicità, ho colto quello che mi hai saputo far leggere,
o che hai voluto (tu) leggere.
e non c'è  cazzo di avatarro che regga.
se non sai leggere.


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chissà quanto sei bello tu e tutti gli altri che hanno criticato quell'attrice.


io non ho criticato l'attrice
ho solo detto che conciata in quel modo per me non si può guardare


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> la mignotta (generica) che si atteggia a bruttina (generica), vuole dimostrare che si,
> pur facendo quello che... e dimostrando di saperlo fare, ad ogni post inspirato,
> gli uomini, dovrebbero,abbandonare i tristi luoghi comuni, della bella, bona e ciucciacazzi.
> perchè in fondo loro superficiali e coglioni, col cazzo in tiro dalla mattina alla sera,
> ...


io però non ho capito cosa c'entri il discorso della mignotta....
cosa c'entra scusa?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io non ho criticato l'attrice
> ho solo detto che conciata in quel modo per me non si può guardare


Conciata?
Ha l'apparecchio ai denti.


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Conciata?
> Ha l'apparecchio ai denti.


ma no dai, l'apparecchio è il meno
era tutto studiato per farla sembrare brutta
i capelli, gli occhiali, l'abbigliamento...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ti spiego.
> il mio punto di vista, ovvio.
> quindi nessuna pretesa di assoluta verità.
> io la penso, anzi sento come te.
> ...


Ho letto tre volte ma non ho capito.
Meno male che mi sono addormentata prima, non ci avrei dormito.
Io dicevo che tu avevi risposto dicendo che una può essere una bomba a letto (evito di ricercare i termini esatti) anche se brutta.
Ma anche il "bomba a letto" è una riduzione di un essere umano a un aspetto.
La tua risposta mi sembra fuori tema.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma no dai, l'apparecchio è il meno
> era tutto studiato per farla sembrare brutta
> i capelli, gli occhiali, l'abbigliamento...


Nell'interpretazione sì.
Nella foto no.


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nell'interpretazione sì.
> Nella foto no.


io mi riferisco alla foto che ha wicca come avatar
poi sarà che a me quella serie non piaceva per niente...


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nell'interpretazione sì.
> Nella foto no.


Ma io credo che si parlasse praticamente dell'interpretazione e di tutta la serie, non della foto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto tre volte ma non ho capito.
> Meno male che mi sono addormentata prima, non ci avrei dormito.
> Io dicevo che tu avevi risposto dicendo che una può essere una bomba a letto (evito di ricercare i termini esatti) anche se brutta.
> Ma anche il "bomba a letto" è una riduzione di un essere umano a un aspetto.
> *La tua risposta mi sembra fuori tema*.


però io la sufficenza gliela darei, si è impegnato tanto


----------



## Eliade (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma sono l'unico che legge i suoi libri?
> 
> forza non ci voglio credere.


Ne ho letto uno, forse due. Carini, però mi appassiona di più John Grisham.


----------



## Flavia (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma no dai, l'apparecchio è il meno
> era tutto studiato per farla sembrare brutta
> i capelli, gli occhiali, l'abbigliamento...


i capelli senza messa in piega
l'abbigliamento che poteva essere della nonna
l'atteggiamento quasi surreale del personaggio
l'apparecchio ai denti, gli occhiali dalla montatura pesante
volevano sottolineare una persona fuori dal tempo
una persona che vive avulsa da un ambiente
(nel film quello patinato della moda)
da una società dove il dover apparire
è prioritario su tutto, e l'essere è superfluo
Uggly nella sua semplicità e spontaneità
ripropone valori e principi per molti demodè
come la lealtà, la correttezza, la salvaguardia
dei sentimenti e l'amore per la famiglia
si sicuramente una serie tv carica di luoghi comuni
di frasi fatte, e della fiera dei buoni sentimenti
ma sicuramente (a mio parere) 1000 1 1000 volte migliore
di altre serie tv in cui si mostra come modello vincente
quello di persone che per arrivare alla meta
non esitano a farne di ogni
ecco le mie frasi fatte....


----------

